# Technik bei einem 110l Miniteich???Nur UVC oder/und Filter?



## severe (12. Apr. 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

also ich habe seit letztem Jahr einen kleinen Fertigminiteich von 110l aufgestellt, und hatte recht viele Probleme mit den Algen, nachdem ich glaub ich alle Teichmittelchen von Sölls gekauft habe, denke ich mir, es muss doch auch ohne soviel Chemie möglich sein, ich habe derzeit nur einen Solar-Wasserbrunnen, der leider gerade auf Reparatur gesandt worden ist, und frage mich, ob denn eine UVC Lampe mit diesen Spezifikationen:



> Mit Ersatzröhre 7 W
> 
> Natürliche Wasserklärung, ganz ohne Chemie
> 
> ...



oder ist das für meinen Miniteich etwas zu übertrieben? Muss ich eine geringere Förderleistung auswählen, also max. ca. 250-300 l/h? 

Bei mir sind natürlich keine Fische drinnen, nur __ Schnecken u. mom. habe ich einen Hauffen __ Libellen Larven bei den Überwinterungspflanzen die leider sehr viele grüne Läuse haben, wie ich gerade festgestellt habe, ich hoffe ich bekomme die mit einem kräftigeren Wasserstrahl weg...

nun noch ein paar Bildchen kurz nach dem Einrichten letztes Jahr!

lg 

Silvia


----------



## Christine (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Technik bei einem 110l Miniteich???Nur UVC oder/und Filter?*

Hallo Silvia,

erstmal verschieb ich Dich zu den Miniteichen - da bist Du besser aufgehoben.

Die ganzen Teichmittelchen gibst Du am besten zum Sondermüll.

Die Technischen Gerät lässt Du beim Händler im Regal stehen.

Du nimmst den Seerosentopf raus und stellst ihn beiseite. 

Dann nimmst Du Deine Pflanzen - aus dem Teich und aus den Töpfen und spülst die Teicherde ab, die da dran ist. Das Teichwasser schüttest Du vorsichtig weg. Achte auf Libellenlarven! Die stellst Du natürlich in einem Eimerchen Wasser beiseite.

Dann holst Du Dir im Baumarkt eine Tüte Spielsand und guckst, ob Du noch irgendwo eine Handvoll Lehm bekommen kannst.

Die Pflanzrinne rundum im Teichlein füllst Du mit Spielsand - eventuelle Überlaufrinnen verschliesst Du mit einem passenden Stein, damit der Sand da nicht rausrieselt. Da kommen die abgespülten Pflanzen hinein. Wenn sie kippen, stabilisier sie mit einem Steinchen.

Dann nimmst Du ein etwas größeres Körbchen, ähnlich wie das, das rechts vom Teich steht, schägst es mit Zeitungspapier aus. Lass es etwas überstehen, wir brauchen es noch. Dann stellst Du die Seerose mit Ballen aber ohne Topf hinein und füllst den Rest mit Lehm und Sand auf und schlägst das überstehende Zeitungspapier drüber, so das nur die Seerosentriebe noch rausschauen. Am besten mit ein paar Steinen beschweren und auf den Teichboden stellen. Wenn Du noch Sand übrig hast, tu ihn auf den Teichboden.

Jetzt kommt wieder Wasser rein. Am besten stellst Du einen kleinen Eimer auf den Teichboden und lässt Da das Wasser reinlaufen und den langsam überlaufen. Das wirbelt nicht so. Nimm aber nicht nur Leitungswasser - hol Dir zwei Eimer aus Deinem anderen Teich. Wenn Du fertig bist, tust Du die Libellenlarven wieder hinein.

Fertig - jetzt  und abwarten.

Ach ja - und falls die Solarpumpe zurückkommen sollte, kannste die bei eb.y verkaufen, wenn die Seerose blühen soll. Denn für beides ist der Teich zu klein.


----------



## severe (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Technik bei einem 110l Miniteich???Nur UVC oder/und Filter?*

Hallo Christine,

danke für deine tollen Tipps, morgen fahr ich gleich zum Baumarkt und hol mir den Sand, den Lehm kann ich von meinen Eltern bekommen, die haben hinterm Garten eine Art Lehmgrube ;-)))

Ich freue mich, dass das ganze auch ohne Chemie u. elektr. Pumpen funktionieren kann, so wie du das schilderst, klingt alles sehr simpel! ;-)))

Ich schicke aufjedenfall wieder ein paar Bildchen von dem fertigen und neu umgestalteten Teich!

Muss ich zu den Seerosen auch Düngekegeln stecken, oder war das vielleicht die Ursache, warum das Wasser immer gleich grün geworden ist?

danke

Liebe Grüße

Silvia


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Technik bei einem 110l Miniteich???Nur UVC oder/und Filter?*

Hallo Silvia,

die Seerose braucht Futter. Wenn Du die Düngekugeln anständig versteckst, dann kriegt auch nur die Seerose was ab. Der Casus cnaxus ist die Teicherde in den anderen Töpfen.


----------

